# 2021 M3LR Trunk does no longer "soft" close



## OKCU (Apr 9, 2019)

Sorry, if this has already been discussed. When I close my automatic trunk, it starts closing, but eventually just slams shut as if you have a manual trunk. I remember when we first got the car, the trunk lid came down slowly and a motor engaged to close it shut. I recently rented a MYLR from Hertz and that did not have the slamming issue. Is this a known issue? Software or hardware?

Thanks.


----------



## rdolmat (Sep 25, 2021)

That's how my 2021 LR always sounded. I thought that was normal?


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Automatic trunk? Is that something on the later cars?


----------



## o12 (Oct 19, 2021)

My Model 3 has done this intermittently. For its first many months it always soft-closed the trunk properly. Lately it occasionally does the slam shut thing, and when it does so, it will usually keep slamming shut if I try opening and closing the trunk again, until I drive the car or otherwise come back to it after a while.

I've been assuming it's a software bug, but maybe not. I might file a service request about it and see what they say.


----------



## Vector (Jul 5, 2019)

I have 2 2022 M3 LR's (one Intel one AMD) and both of them will close harder occasionally. Both are usually slow and softer closing, but it does seem that they both exhibit the occasional harder closing. Since both do the same, I think it's probably normal. Perhaps it's related to temperature/pressure in the gas shocks, but when I noticed that before, I opened and closed a couple times and they both seem to behave normally (softer closing) after a couple open/closes. I don't even worry about it now, but that was the initial observation I had.


----------

